# Nimi ice/fishing reports



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey all tis the season for my yearly nimi hardwater fishing.only time i fish nimi..may be early yet but im gonna ask....any skim ice in the bays yet?and yes im after those elusive ice eyes again this year.last 15 years on the ice been a bust.lol.always next year.next year is here.always did decent on the crappie and perch.and catfish.and so the wait begans..come on arctic blasts!!!!!! I wanna be on the ice the day after christmas!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

campground bay. There's 2 or 3 times more skim today then there was yesterday. Didn't check pizza bay. It was fishable before the campground last year. The bay across from Eddie's (not the lake side) is almost 100% skim. Never fished that side though. The rest of the lake is pretty much wide open. On a side note OSP is wide open.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the pics & update Randy.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

This was at the campground today...still a little ways away...


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Sidenote....this is osp....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I must have been right following you. Haha


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Great minds think alike lol...either that or we are both very impatient....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Quick someone throw some more ice cubes in to hurry it along.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Guess it's time to put the Spud Bar in the Truck.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nimi/osp skim ice made some major progress with the low wind/temp night that we had. There will be more than one option this weekend. I'm not saying that there will be 4" of clear anywhere but there will be people pulling dinner through some holes this weekend. I'm praying for no snow and wind for the rest of the week. Be safe and see ya out there! Spuds and spikes!


----------

